# SAN JOSE



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DAMN....WHERE CAN I START?  
IT DIED ALONG TIME AGO....CRUZIN...
YOU HEAR THE OTHER PERSON ASK YOU, WANA GO FOR A RIDE.....NA FOR WHAT? ITS TO DEAD. I SAY THE SAME THING.....
WHO IS DOWN TO MAKE A CHANGE??
BY THE TIME YOU KNOW IT, YOUR KIDS DONT WANA BLUID LOWLOWS EITHER..
I THINK SUNDAYS ARE ALWAYS THE BEST TIME TO ROLL, TO SEE YOU RIDE SHINE.
HOW ABOUT JULY 12 AND EVERY SUNDAY AFTER THAT? DUE TO 4TH OF JULY MOST FAMILES ARE OUT OF TOWN?
Winerchetzel AND THE PARK ACROSS THE STREET
AROUND 2/3ISH
WHOS DOWN?






IM NOT THE BEST SPELLER :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

we down to take a ride out there get the pit goin at ROSEVELT PARKE. lets do this. COUNT EAST SIDE RIDERS IN!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: 
BRING SAN JO BACK :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 04:48 PM~14276658
> *  :biggrin:
> BRING SAN JO BACK :biggrin:
> *


x49


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 05:48 PM~14276658
> *  :biggrin:
> BRING SAN JO BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C .........IS DOWN.     SAN JO ALL DAY ON MINES.............


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

im not from san jo but cruzing creations is down to cruise my cars needs body and paint but ill cruise it


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey as long as it rolls...drop on by....Firme is down too! 

What's UP SAN JO!!!!


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Yo Lux...bring her too!!! hahaha! See you there.


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: solo ridin, but Im down.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 05:20 PM~14276428
> *DAMN....WHERE CAN I START?
> IT DIED ALONG TIME AGO....CRUZIN...
> YOU HEAR THE OTHER PERSON ASK YOU, WANA GO FOR A RIDE.....NA FOR WHAT? ITS TO DEAD. I SAY THE SAME THING.....
> ...


So true.. Well this point I'ms worken on my lolo.. is still in my blood. We all complained I've done it but I'm still out there with my kids and them bikes we cruise on friday nite some saturdays and sundays too.. Shit we was out there monday after noon.lol. We got to stand up and bring this back. Our cruising is dying little by little , Our car shows are going some where else. only little show's n shines.. I'm down even if is on my pedal bike shit.. :biggrin: I'd walk it too if I had too. Get them cars of the trailers get em out the garages, storage yards bring em out.. Don"t got to be Cinco or Memorial weekend.. or after a show.. could be like old times ... Just because it was a weekend.. thats my .02 cents. Let San Jo be about it...!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I HEAR ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT MOVED OUT OF TOWN THEN COME BACK, SAYIN WHAT HAPPEND TO SAN JO?


MAN WHAT CAN I SAY, WHO TO BLAME?


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Jun 23 2009, 11:10 PM~14280315
> *Yo Lux...bring her too!!! hahaha! See you there.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ALREADY IN MY CALANDER IN MY PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 05:20 PM~14276428
> *DAMN....WHERE CAN I START?
> IT DIED ALONG TIME AGO....CRUZIN...
> YOU HEAR THE OTHER PERSON ASK YOU, make that statement, I myself have on many occassion's.
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 24 2009, 11:11 AM~14283521
> *make that statement</span>, I myself have on many occassion's.
> But, it aint gonna change if we keep saying that.
> I remember how bad ass it was cruising Sunday nights on King and Story.
> ...


we did that all last summer, all 4 of us


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 24 2009, 12:11 PM~14283521
> *make that statement</span>, I myself have on many occassion's.
> But, it aint gonna change if we keep saying that.
> I remember how bad ass it was cruising Sunday nights on King and Story.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IM JUST TRYING , JUST TRYING


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT Great topic, I know between shows and everyone's different club events it's been even hard to get out there in the summer time, but I'm down to take my stock ride or even the Harley to this stuff just to represent and hang out like we all used to!!  The 64 is down right now, so I have to be patient until it's done, but I'm still down as always!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

thats what Im talking about lets do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Good topic, LETS GET SAN JO CRUISE BACK LIKE IT WAS. SAN JOSE CAR CLUBS NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND ORGANIZE THIS AND SOLO RIDERS. 

I THINK WE NEED A FEW DIFFERENT MEET UP SPOT WITH A BIG PARKING LOT AND WHEN THERE IS A BIG CROWD WE ALL ROLL OUT THERE TOGETHER. THE REST OF THE PEOPLE WILL FOLLOW THE CRUISERS.

BACK IN THE DAY IT WAS 7-ELEVEN ON KING AND STORY OR MCDONALDS ON SANTA CLARA. WIENERSCHITZEL PARKING LOT IS 2 SMALL.

LETS DO THIS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 24 2009, 01:59 PM~14284476
> *Good topic,  LETS GET SAN JO CRUISE BACK LIKE IT WAS.  SAN JOSE CAR CLUBS NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND ORGANIZE THIS AND SOLO RIDERS.
> 
> I THINK WE NEED A FEW DIFFERENT MEET UP SPOT WITH A BIG PARKING LOT AND WHEN THERE IS A BIG CROWD WE ALL ROLL OUT THERE TOGETHER.  THE REST OF THE PEOPLE  WILL FOLLOW THE CRUISERS.
> ...


  wienerschitzel is to small, but you can park on the side or @ the park


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 24 2009, 11:13 AM~14283533
> *we did that all last summer, all 4 of us
> *


 :yessad: 
Hopefully this summer(summer is here NOW) we will see more rides out there.
This weekend should be nice weather, no better time to take a cruise.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 24 2009, 01:08 PM~14284569
> * wienerschitzel is to small, but you can park on the side or @ the park
> *


It is to small.
But in the last couple of years. it looked to big. since there was only a few there. 
Hopefully, Weinerschnitzel and McDonalds parking lots can both be filled soon.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 24 2009, 01:17 PM~14284657
> *It is to small.
> But in the last couple of years. it looked to big. since there was only a few there.
> Hopefully, Weinerschnitzel and McDonalds parking lots can both be filled soon.
> *


AMEN JOHN! :worship: LOL!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 24 2009, 01:17 PM~14284657
> *It is to small.
> But in the last couple of years. it looked to big. since there was only a few there.
> Hopefully, Weinerschnitzel and McDonalds parking lots can both be filled soon.
> *


FUCKER LOOKED *HUGE*!!!!!!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 24 2009, 11:13 AM~14283533
> *we did that all last summer, all 4 of us
> *


Guilty :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I always try the "new" spot and end right back up at wienerdog cause people don't show up :uh: 

Anyways I'm always down for this and would like to see San Jo kicking again...Let's do this shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 24 2009, 02:44 PM~14284892
> *Guilty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I always try the "new" spot and end right back up at wienerdog cause people don't show up :uh:
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im down.
Isnt there more parking at rosevelt now?


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

IM DOWN FOR CRUISIN.....NOT FOR POSTING UP ALL NIGHT IN A PARKING LOT WAITING FOR THE COPS TO COME [email protected] WITH ME............LAST YEAR WE HAD A LOT OF CARS SHOW UP AT SAFEWAY ON STORY AND WHITE WHEN THE COPS GOT THERE TO BREAK IT UP EVERYBODY TOOK OFF IN DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS. A LOT OF PEOPLE WENT TO WEINERSCHNITZEL (DAM THATS A HARD WORD TO SPELL) SO IT GOT FULL FAST MY CLUB WENT FOR A CRUISE BUT NOBODY WAS OUT THERE SO WE POSTED UP AT THE PARK FOR A WHILE BUT NOBODY WAS CRUISING SO WE JUST SPLIT. IM DOWN WITH WAITING FOR EVERYBODY TO SHOW UP SO WE CAN ROLL TOGETHER BUT NOT JUST STANDING AROUND ALL NIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 24 2009, 01:44 PM~14284892
> *Guilty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I always try the "new" spot and end right back up at wienerdog cause people don't show up :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

LET'S FACE THE FACT, SAN JOSE P.D IS ALWAYS BREAKING ARE BALLS FOR CRUISING OR JUST HANGING OUT IN SOME PARKING LOT. THEY ARE READY FOR US WHEN WE ARE GONNA HAVE A BLVD NIGHTS OR SOME KIND OF CRUISE NIGHT. THAT'S WHY ALOT OF SOLO RIDERS OR CAR CLUBS DON'T COME OUT BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO BE FUCKED WITH. THAT SHIT GET'S OLD AFTER AWHILE. I'M TRYING NOT TO SOUND SO NEGATIVE BUT IT'S THE TRUTH. THE KING AND STORY DAYS AND CRUISING DOWNTOWN HAS COME AND GONE :yessad:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 04:09 PM~14285784
> *Im down.
> Isnt there more parking at rosevelt now?
> *


not really they made that bigass comunity center and cut that parkin lot in half but in front of the parke its cool :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

fuck parkin in the parkin lots we should just hit the strip all day bak and forth till we run out of gas lol


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 02:09 PM~14285784
> *Im down.
> Isnt there more parking at rosevelt now?
> *


if you turn on 21st st and head towards the school stadium there are a couple pf parking lots that are hidden that you could use to meet up at.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill go out there from modesto if its poppin. i just dont want to drive all the way over there and no one is out


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you get rid of the bad blood some car clubs have with other clubs, and then have each club keep there own members in check!! The rest will fall into place with little or no effort at all. It worked in the past, and it can work today as well.

And the S.J.P.D dont stand a chance when you have educated yourself on what they (S.J.P.D) CAN & CAN NOT do to you. When in dought, or you feel that the officer has made some off-color statements, you have every RIGHT to call S.J.P.D dispatch and have the watch camander come to your location because you feel the office in question is violating your rights!

Example: "If you dont open your trunk, Im going to impound your car" - "If you dont let me search your car, Im going to take you to jail and impound your car" If all your papers are in order ( Lic, Insurance, Registration and you are not drunk or on drugs) They CAN NOT IMPOUND your car!!! Been there, done that more times then I care to remember, and none of my car's have been to a impound yard to this date and counting.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 24 2009, 09:42 PM~14290080
> *If you get rid of the bad blood some car clubs have with other clubs, and then have each club keep there own members in check!! The rest will fall into place with little or no effort at all. It worked in the past, and it can work today as well.
> 
> And the S.J.P.D dont stand a chance when you have educated yourself on what they (S.J.P.D) CAN & CAN NOT do to you. When in dought, or you feel that the officer has made some off-color statements, you have every RIGHT to call S.J.P.D dispatch and have the watch camander come to your location because you feel the office in question is violating your rights!
> ...


What's up Paul?
I really don't think it has anything to do with bad blood like in the past. I am not sure what the reason is. I don't thnk people will avoid cruising just cause someone in another club doesnt like them. It seems like people just don't want to cruise anymore. I know on Cinco De Mayo or Blvd. Nights it gets pretty packed. The cops seem to know it's comeing and are prepared for it. But in the past, people wouldnt have to meet up in one place then take a cruise down the Blvd. We just rolled down King and Story or where ever the happening was. That's how things should be now. Just roll down to the cruise spot and even if everyone is spread out, at least you see Low Riders. Now when I take a cruise, there might be one or two I see through all down town....that's embarassing. 
Like I said, let's not talk about it, JUST FUCKEN DO IT! I believe this weekend is the first or second weekend of Summer, no better time to take a cruise.

As for the cops and what they can do, I'd like to think what you stated above is true, but I'm not sure. I am not sure I can tell them I'm gonna call their Watch Commander. On Cinco De Mayo I got pulled over and got a ticket. One of my members called me to see what happened and the cop told me to stay off the phone. So, if I get pulled over again and think I'm being fucked with, I might try to make that call, I just hope they don't slap the cuffs on me and throw me in back of their car.
Anyway, this is a good topic and I hope people get motivated to start getting the rides out of the garage.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hey john what about this famous quote ''I'M DOWN TO CRUISE, JUST NOT THIS WEEKEND'' :roflmao:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 25 2009, 10:16 AM~14294479
> *hey john what about this famous quote ''I'M DOWN TO CRUISE, JUST NOT THIS WEEKEND''  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, that's alway's a popular excuse.

This Sunday I am supposed to Q for my nieces baby shower(120 people) so I won't be able to take a cruise until maybe later in the evening.
But on Friday or Saturday night, I will take a cruise. And, I guess only time will tell who is serious about trying to get the cruise back to San Jo.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

I KNOW WE ALL LOVE KING AND STORY AND SANTA CLARA ST. MAYBE ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE. THE COPS ARE ALWAYS EXPECTING US TO BE CRUSING KING AND SANTA CLARA.

LETS CHANGE IT ON THEM AND FIND NEW STREETS 2 CRUISE ON. LIKE WHITE RD OR MONTEREY RD BY THE FAIRGROUNDS. COPS WONT BE EXPECTING THAT.

LETS CRUISE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jun 25 2009, 01:17 PM~14296083
> *I KNOW WE ALL LOVE KING AND STORY AND SANTA CLARA ST.      MAYBE ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE.  THE  COPS ARE ALWAYS EXPECTING US TO BE CRUSING KING AND SANTA CLARA.
> 
> LETS CHANGE IT ON THEM AND FIND NEW STREETS 2 CRUISE ON.  LIKE WHITE RD OR MONTEREY RD BY THE FAIRGROUNDS.  COPS WONT BE EXPECTING THAT.
> ...


I agree bro, but last year people on here said to cruise Monterey Rd. I went by a few Saturday's and Sunday's in a row and there wasnt shit. I think it's a good idea to try again...somewhere. White and Story would be cool.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

THis post is getting me excited for real! I was a young buck back when the cruise scene was still poppin but I still got to ride with my older brother(in the back seat of course). I'm down to ride on the 12th, or anytime there after, all we need is a place to meet. I think Roosevelt park would be good, cuz there is a nice size parking lot behind the center, which means the cops cant fuck with us, if they cant see us.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

There are some spots off Mckee that are cool to roll and park and kicc it!
Mckee and whit in the shopping center is cool and down the street where Jacc n the box is at in that shopping center is coo also.
I agree that to make this work ALL car clubs have to make some kind of truce. yeah there will be compatition if cars nose up and hop but it should be done in fun. 

also all clubs should feel welcome, if clubs from the East bay come down, or from Modesto,Sac, or if a new chapter of a Club is opened up in San jose, they should feel welcomed. 
We out here LOWRIDING!!!!
More Clubs PROVES this shit isnt dead and people are STILL putting in work on building cars.When I last looked at the blvd nights list there was *30*+ clubs(and counting)talking about showing up!!!
If you get that just every other weekend and 2 cars per club show up,thats over 60+ cars rolling!! 
I dont see why it cant happen.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2009, 04:24 PM~14298169
> *There are some spots off Mckee that are cool to roll and park and kicc it!
> Mckee and whit in the shopping center is cool and down the street where Jacc n the box is at in that shopping center is coo also.
> I agree that to make this work ALL car clubs have to make some kind of truce. yeah there will be compatition if cars nose up and hop but it should be done in fun.
> ...


That would be a good spot to kick it. 
:thumbsup: For sure, the more rides the better. :thumbsup: 
Hell yeah, I know if people just show up, things can be pretty cool again.
Even if it never is the same as back the day's, at least we can make the best of what we got now.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2009, 05:24 PM~14298169
> *There are some spots off Mckee that are cool to roll and park and kicc it!
> Mckee and whit in the shopping center is cool and down the street where Jacc n the box is at in that shopping center is coo also.
> I agree that to make this work ALL car clubs have to make some kind of truce. yeah there will be compatition if cars nose up and hop but it should be done in fun.
> ...


Great spot to kick it at!! I also think dont give the cops a reason to pull you over, i ride my car daily to work switches and 13's. They get behind me run my plates and see everything is cool and they roll on by. Be cool treat everyone with respect and things should be the way it used to be. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 25 2009, 05:02 PM~14298645
> *Great spot to kick it at!!   I also think dont give the cops a reason to pull you over, i ride my car daily to work  switches and 13's.  They get behind me run my plates and see everything is cool and they roll on by.  Be cool treat everyone with respect and things should be the way it used to be.  Just my 2 cents.*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

i would cruise my low all the way from sac to be out there ridin with everyone for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: I'm glad everyone on here is trying to make a change  now talk the talk
ill be out there on the 12th and every weekend after if everyone else is down....
and the cops really don't fuck w/ you on Sundays  during the day





Roll call :biggrin: 
SJDEUCE
?
?
?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 PM~14299750
> *:biggrin: I'm glad everyone on here is trying to make a change  now talk the talk
> ill be out there on the 12th and every weekend after if everyone else is down....
> and the cops really don't fuck w/ you on Sundays  during the day
> ...


EAST SIDE RIDERS


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

So where are we going to meet ? And about what time.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

somethin needs to happen here in sj errytime take the ride out might see a few cars cruzzin but thats it
and after every show erryone jus goes home why? they should be out on the blvd cruzin 
maybe cuz theres no awards on the blvd haha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS HAS A SHOW GOING ON THIS SUNDAY 6/28.THEY GET TOGETHER AT THE SIZZLER ON CAPITAL EXPRESSWAY AND ABORN LET'S MEET THERE AND SHOOT A CRUISE!!!!!!!WHO'S DOWN??????
*AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!*


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 25 2009, 11:15 PM~14302866
> *BLVD BOMBS HAS A SHOW GOING ON THIS SUNDAY 6/28.THEY GET TOGETHER AT THE SIZZLER ON CAPITAL EXPRESSWAY AND ABORN LET'S MEET THERE AND SHOOT A CRUISE!!!!!!!WHO'S DOWN??????
> AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

probably the same issues we have here in modesto at times..you get out of towners coming out and fucking up the whole thing for those of us who want to just chill and cruise and hang out with friends and make new ones...you get kids comin out wanting to be big bad asses of some side of town...then u get those kids who own a ride and they bring their friends and they want to claim one thing or another and next thing you know the ones without a car are alway starting shit...keep the kiddies off the block and your attitude and whatever side of town your from at home and just have a damn good times...is it really that hard to do?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2009, 04:24 PM~14298169
> *There are some spots off Mckee that are cool to roll and park and kicc it!
> Mckee and whit in the shopping center is cool and down the street where Jacc n the box is at in that shopping center is coo also.
> I agree that to make this work ALL car clubs have to make some kind of truce. yeah there will be compatition if cars nose up and hop but it should be done in fun.
> ...


WELL SAID HOMIE


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 25 2009, 11:15 PM~14302866
> *BLVD BOMBS HAS A SHOW GOING ON THIS SUNDAY 6/28.THEY GET TOGETHER AT THE SIZZLER ON CAPITAL EXPRESSWAY AND ABORN LET'S MEET THERE AND SHOOT A CRUISE!!!!!!!WHO'S DOWN??????
> AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!
> 
> *



WAT UP EVERYBODY? AZTEC CREATIONS WAS OUT THERE AS WE SAID WE WOULD BE!!!! I HOPE EVERYBODY GETS OUT THERE ON THE 12TH. WE WON'T BE THERE THAT IS THE STREET LOW SHOW DATE IN WOODLAND. WE WILL SEE YOU ALL AT BLVD NIGHTS!!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14330433
> *WAT UP EVERYBODY? AZTEC CREATIONS WAS OUT THERE AS WE SAID WE WOULD BE!!!! I HOPE  EVERYBODY GETS OUT THERE ON THE 12TH. WE WON'T BE THERE THAT IS THE STREET LOW SHOW DATE IN WOODLAND. WE WILL SEE YOU ALL AT BLVD NIGHTS!!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


  or come after the show, or every weekend after :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm down for cruising sunday afternoons, LET`S DO THIS.


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14324644
> *probably the same issues we have here in modesto at times..you get out of towners coming out and fucking up the whole thing for those of us who want to just chill and cruise and hang out with friends and make new ones...you get kids comin out wanting to be big bad asses of some side of town...then u get those kids who own a ride and they bring their friends and they want to claim one thing or another and next thing you know the ones without a car are alway starting shit...keep the kiddies off the block and your attitude and whatever side of town your from at home and just have a damn good times...is it really that hard to do?
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!! WE TRY TO HAVE FUN N ENJOY.. BUT THEY HAVE TO RUIN IT FOR EVERY ONE!!!


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD MEET UP AFTER THE SHOW FROM WOODLAND. N RIDE BACK TOGETHER IF THEY ARE PLANNING TO HITS THE STREETS. A BIG ASS MOB OF RIDES.. ROLLIN TOGETHER N KEEPIN IT KOO WITH IN THE CLUBS.. NO PROBLEMS AT ALL N JUST HIT THE STREETS.. BRING THE OLD DAYS BACK!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LETS ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

I've heard of alot of spots to meet but if we don't pick a spot and a time everyone will be all seperated,so where is the place and time for Sunday the 12th, so we could have one bad ass cruise down the blvd and bring back the old days.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jul 6 2009, 12:14 AM~14390025
> *I've heard of alot of spots to meet but if we don't pick a spot and a time everyone will be all seperated,so where is the place and time for Sunday the 12th, so we could have one bad ass cruise down the blvd and bring back the old days.
> *


*Winerchetzel AND THE PARK ACROSS THE STREET
AROUND 2/3ISH*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 7 2009, 03:24 PM~14404382
> *ttt
> *


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 06:20 PM~14276428
> *DAMN....WHERE CAN I START?
> IT DIED ALONG TIME AGO....CRUZIN...
> YOU HEAR THE OTHER PERSON ASK YOU, WANA GO FOR A RIDE.....NA FOR WHAT? ITS TO DEAD. I SAY THE SAME THING.....
> ...


----------



## SOLDADOS (May 2, 2005)

A few weeks ago, i was in downtown, and like 100 motorcycle bikes were all riding together, it looked pretty tight. 

It would be nice to see like 20 or 30 rides lined up cruising on santa clara Street! 
That would sure turn some heads!


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Man, I just might be able to make this one.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Well the first weekend goes to the Homies pushing the pedals since they out numbered the cars :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 13 2009, 10:15 AM~14457015
> *Well the first weekend goes to the Homies pushing the pedals since they out numbered the cars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



X2

We were out there, Saw Dukes, Impalas.....and the yougsters.... Where was everyone @ :happysad:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 13 2009, 12:03 PM~14457500
> *X2
> 
> We were out there, Saw Dukes, Impalas.....and the yougsters.... Where was everyone @ :happysad:
> *



We were out their all 3 days.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 AM~14467878
> *We were out their all 3 days.. :biggrin:
> *



My bad.. do see u hopmies there! I member :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

fucken dmv fucked me, im still waiting for my tags :angry: hope ill be out there this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 AM~14457015
> *Well the first weekend goes to the Homies pushing the pedals since they out numbered the cars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 14 2009, 09:51 AM~14467944
> *My bad.. do see u hopmies there! I member :biggrin:
> *


It’s all good.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WERE OUT TO DIDNT SEE ANYONE BUT THE HOMIES ON THE BIKES..... MY PRIMO EVEN GOT PULLED OVER :cheesy:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Ii was cool , just a start!!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I left for an event in LA on Friday and came back Sunday at 7:30. I didn't unload my truck, just rolled down Santa Clara pulling the trailer to see if anyone was actually out there. I saw a few rides and at least a dozen bikes. Oh well, better than nothing....not much better though. Maybe I was too late.
Next week will be better hopefully.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 14 2009, 06:51 PM~14475673
> *I left for an event in LA on Friday and came back Sunday at 7:30.  I didn't unload my truck, just rolled down Santa Clara pulling the trailer to see if anyone was actually out there.  I saw a few rides and at least a dozen bikes.  Oh well, better than nothing....not much better though.  Maybe I was too late.
> Next week will be better hopefully.
> *



I seen u out there homie, i was at the wienershnitzel, I went to the woodland show and we got back into town went out there. It was ok. could be better :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

GOT MY TAGS FROM DMV...ABOUT TIME
ILL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY 
WHOS DOWN? :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:23 PM~14526819
> *GOT MY TAGS FROM DMV...ABOUT TIME
> ILL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY
> WHOS DOWN? :biggrin:
> *


will hook up chingon. lets roll!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 20 2009, 02:29 PM~14526885
> *will hook up chingon. lets roll!
> *


 :biggrin: Q VO


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Jul 20 2009, 01:23 PM~14526819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you guy's out there.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:23 PM~14526819
> *GOT MY TAGS FROM DMV...ABOUT TIME
> ILL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY
> WHOS DOWN? :biggrin:
> *



Juan and i have been out both sundays!! We are down to go!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jul 20 2009, 03:40 PM~14527749
> *Juan and i have been out both sundays!!    We are down to go!!!
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 20 2009, 01:23 PM~14526819
> *GOT MY TAGS FROM DMV...ABOUT TIME
> ILL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY
> WHOS DOWN? :biggrin:
> *


Should be at the Wienerdog around 3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You guys want to cruise down king rd and caravan over to the Sizzler Show and Shine?


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 20 2009, 05:54 PM~14530122
> *Should be at the Wienerdog around 3 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> You guys want to cruise down king rd and caravan over to the Sizzler Show and Shine?
> 
> ...


wienerdogs at 3 sounds cool... I need a battery charger :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 20 2009, 07:20 PM~14530452
> *wienerdogs at 3 sounds cool... I need a battery charger :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 20 2009, 07:20 PM~14530452
> *wienerdogs at 3 sounds cool... I need a battery charger :biggrin:
> *


i know white mike had one :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR SJ


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 20 2009, 02:49 PM~14527165
> *See you guy's out there.
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :yes:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 20 2009, 07:20 PM~14530452
> *wienerdogs at 3 sounds cool... I need a battery charger :biggrin:
> *


ME TWO :biggrin:  CHARGIN 14 BAT. IS A PAIN :biggrin: :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 06:09 PM~14542181
> *ME TWO  :biggrin:    CHARGIN 14 BAT. IS A PAIN  :biggrin:  :0
> *


for what? your camera?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 21 2009, 06:30 PM~14542394
> *for what? your camera?
> *


LOL YOULL SEE MIJA JUST MAKE SURE YOU DONT HAVE ANY EXCUSE ABOUT YOUR DUECE :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 21 2009, 06:30 PM~14542394
> *for what? your camera?
> *


IM CHARGIN THE 14 BATS. ON THIS BAD MAMA JAMA :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 06:37 PM~14542467
> *IM CHARGIN THE 14 BATS. ON THIS BAD MAMA JAMA  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM JEALOUS :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 06:34 PM~14542442
> *LOL YOULL SEE MIJA JUST MAKE SURE YOU DONT HAVE ANY EXCUSE ABOUT YOUR DUECE :0
> *


YOU CAN BUY ALL 12 OF MINE, THERE COMING OUT REAL SOON. PUT THEM IN YOURS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 21 2009, 06:45 PM~14542494
> *IM JEALOUS :angry:
> *


dont trip your boy will b rollin out this weekend


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 21 2009, 06:47 PM~14542507
> *YOU CAN BUY ALL 12 OF MINE, THERE COMING OUT REAL SOON. PUT THEM IN YOURS
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: let me no ill swoop them up :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 i need 6


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 07:13 PM~14542736
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: let me no ill swoop them up :cheesy:
> *


  the whole setup :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 22 2009, 08:14 AM~14547470
> * the whole setup :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: let me when u ready i got cash in hand brotha :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 22 2009, 10:26 AM~14548558
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: let me when u ready i got cash in hand brotha  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 22 2009, 11:58 AM~14549499
> *
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 05:09 PM~14542181
> *ME TWO  :biggrin:    CHARGIN 14 BAT. IS A PAIN  :biggrin:  :0
> *


dont let em over charge....u might blow a bag


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 21 2009, 09:37 AM~14537105
> *i know white mike had one :biggrin:
> *



good lookin out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14556144
> *good lookin out
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 22 2009, 10:36 PM~14556131
> *dont let em over charge....u might blow a bag
> *


LOL :0 GET AT ME JUAN


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

why is everybody afraid to cruise all night fridays and saturdays now? i dunno why, but every time im coming home from somewhere and turn down santa clara st. i expect to see it packed, and dissapointed that its empty. im seriously curious to know where everybody went / why nobody is ever out there. king's always dead, story's always dead, i just catch a few people here and there. it's like low lows have a curfew now.
i understand that things are different now then they were 10-15+ years ago, but i also understand that this lifestyle is a big part of what SJ is about.
any answers as to why we're all in before the street lights come on?

and as for sjpd:
#1, we used to have it so packed that they couldnt do shit but sit there and watch us roll by just waiting for 1 of us to fuck up. i remember the streets being so thick that nobody got pulled over because there used to be too many of us for them to keep up with. they'd shut down one street and we'd all just bounce to another one. dont deny it, this is the way it used to be. truth spoken.

#2, just take the ticket. you built your car already knowing the popo were gonna fuck with you.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Jul 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14566568
> *why is everybody afraid to cruise all night fridays and saturdays now?  i dunno why, but every time im coming home from somewhere and turn down santa clara st. i expect to see it packed, and dissapointed that its empty.  im seriously curious to know where everybody went / why nobody is ever out there.  king's always dead, story's always dead, i just catch a few people here and there. it's like low lows have a curfew now.
> i understand that things are different now then they were 10-15+ years ago, but i also understand that this lifestyle is a big part of what SJ is about.
> any answers as to why we're all in before the street lights come on?
> ...



Your right but the only way to cut down on being fucked with(or decrease the odds of getting a ticket) is if we roll out deep.........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Jul 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14566568
> *why is everybody afraid to cruise all night fridays and saturdays now?  i dunno why, but every time im coming home from somewhere and turn down santa clara st. i expect to see it packed, and dissapointed that its empty.  im seriously curious to know where everybody went / why nobody is ever out there.  king's always dead, story's always dead, i just catch a few people here and there. it's like low lows have a curfew now.
> i understand that things are different now then they were 10-15+ years ago, but i also understand that this lifestyle is a big part of what SJ is about.
> any answers as to why we're all in before the street lights come on?
> ...


----------



## SOLDADOS (May 2, 2005)

Like the saying goes, there's strength in numbers!


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 25 2009, 05:02 PM~14298645
> *Great spot to kick it at!!    I also think dont give the cops a reason to pull you over, i ride my car daily to work  switches and 13's.  They get behind me run my plates and see everything is cool and they roll on by.  Be cool treat everyone with respect and things should be the way it used to be.  Just my 2 cents.
> *


true :thumbsup:


----------



## AztecasRemyRed (Dec 30, 2008)

THATZ WUTZ UP HELLA LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

nice hot sunday :biggrin: 
im ready for next sunday  
































































im ready for next sunday whos down :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2009, 10:11 PM~14589365
> *nice hot sunday :biggrin:
> im ready for next sunday
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good hope i can make it out 
your kids ride came out nice carlos :biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Im down to roll out this weekend(Sunday), wheres the official meet spot????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jul 27 2009, 03:45 PM~14595902
> *Im down to roll out this weekend(Sunday), wheres the official meet spot????
> *


downtown around 3ish 4 :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.nuestroestilocarclub.com/15th_A...icnic_2009.html


Hay Waz Up! come to our show, there will be food, dj, It will be cool and hit Sanjo streets after!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

nice piks brothas!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 27 2009, 10:20 PM~14600798
> *nice piks brothas!
> *


x2


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Raffles, music, vendors, art on display and for sale - fundraiser for the San Jose's East Side sports programs. Save East Side Sports is a non-profit organization. 

--Free food (until it runs out)
--Families welcomed and requested to be there for a day of fun!
--Dunk tank by Beer Run Bobby
--Jumpers for the kids.
--Patrons free, cars asked to make a $15 donation, but NOT required.
--Face painting for the kids

Cars are asked to come at 10AM and stay until 4-5 ish, so you can make Sylvia's ('39) Show N Shine at Sizler the same day :angel:

This is for the kids, guys and gals, hope to see you there!!

Any questions, or want to particpate, please PM me or call. There is a restaurant and bar at the Raddison for those of you coming without kids  Also, it's next door to 4th Street Bowl, so it's a great way to make a fmaily day of the event!!

Thanks!!
Jenn


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Jul 31 2009, 11:11 AM~14638736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG WEB SITE :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Chillin at the park with the homies on a sunday afternoon!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 2 2009, 08:56 PM~14656372
> *lookin good!
> *


BADD ASS RANFLAS INDIVIDUALS C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 2 2009, 10:51 PM~14656763
> *BADD ASS RANFLAS INDIVIDUALS C.C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I had one sold it though. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 21 2009, 09:37 AM~14537105
> *i know white mike had one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 2 2009, 11:51 PM~14656763
> *BADD ASS RANFLAS INDIVIDUALS C.C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I wanna get mine on the streets..


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 11:39 PM~14668346
> *I wanna get mine on the streets..
> 
> 
> ...


how much u selling dis 4 again


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14656353
> *Chillin at the park with the homies on a sunday afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC Low (Jul 31, 2009)

so wheres the spot and the day to do it???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC Low_@Aug 4 2009, 10:13 AM~14670407
> *so wheres the spot and the day to do it???
> *


go to the 1st page and read


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 11:39 PM~14668346
> *I wanna get mine on the streets..
> 
> 
> ...



hit me up when ur ready


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

it was nice rollin out and chillin with everyone... lets keep this shit crackin


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up mr juan, chingon, and of course yoshi


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 5 2009, 01:54 PM~14684079
> *it was nice rollin out and chillin with everyone... lets keep this shit crackin
> *


il be there this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

PICK ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 2 2009, 02:50 PM~14653186
> *WRONG WEB SITE :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *












FOR YOUR INFORMNATION THIS SHOW HAS LOWRIDERS IN IT IF YOU HAVENT BEEN TO ONE :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 05:08 PM~14686480
> *PICK ME UP :biggrin:
> *



u need to come out the closet... or shop :biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 6 2009, 10:04 AM~14692926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its like your signature says.... its not for everyone


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wtf...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:rant:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 6 2009, 05:25 PM~14697031
> *its like your signature says.... its not for everyone
> *


YOUR RIGHT ITS NOT FOR EVERYONE.....


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

ttmft ... whose down this weekend


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 7 2009, 01:35 PM~14704141
> *ttmft ... whose down this weekend
> *




:wave: :wave: I am


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 6 2009, 09:04 AM~14692926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T CARE IF IT'S GOT LOW RIDERS, IT AIN'T A TRUE LOW RIDER SHOW, SO POST THAT BULLSHIT ON A DIFFERENT WEB SITE :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 7 2009, 01:35 PM~14704141
> *ttmft ... whose down this weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 7 2009, 10:53 PM~14708957
> *DON'T CARE IF IT'S GOT LOW RIDERS, IT AIN'T A TRUE LOW RIDER SHOW, SO POST THAT BULLSHIT ON A DIFFERENT WEB SITE :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ALL GOOD! SEE YOU AT ONE OF THE NEXT TRUE LOWRIDER EVENTS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 8 2009, 09:06 AM~14710497
> *ALL GOOD! SEE YOU AT ONE OF THE NEXT TRUE LOWRIDER EVENTS
> *


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

got the wax out... getting ready to go.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 9 2009, 02:05 PM~14717464
> *got the wax out... getting ready to go.
> *


Washed the car last night and got the bike ready!! :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 9 2009, 02:30 PM~14717552
> *Washed the car last night and got the bike ready!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 7 2009, 12:35 PM~14704141
> *ttmft ... whose down this weekend
> *


SATURDAY AFTER THE BAY AREA BOSSES EVENT.......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Car is cleaned in waxed ready for sunday at the park :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I need to get my tags this week


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14784277
> *I need to get my tags this week
> *


 :yessad: AND DON'T FORGET TO THANK THE TERMINATOR WHEN YOU SEE THAT THE FEE INCREASED ON THAT SHIT :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2009, 03:24 PM~14298169
> *There are some spots off Mckee that are cool to roll and park and kicc it!
> Mckee and whit in the shopping center is cool and down the street where Jacc n the box is at in that shopping center is coo also.
> I agree that to make this work ALL car clubs have to make some kind of truce. yeah there will be compatition if cars nose up and hop but it should be done in fun.
> ...



 
.
 
.





man' reading through this makes me want to move to SanJose!
i wish i could be down there cuz i drive my Lowrider almost everyday.haha

i used to go to school in SanJose two times a week and i'd always take my lowrider! 
and i always ran into at least one lowrider ....u know im still hoping to run into this chick i saw driving a black cutless supreme classic lowrider... maybe i'll see her this labor day weekend out there.hahahaha


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

What happened last weekend, it was dead. Only a handfull of low lows.  

The engine on my ride broke down, but i still go out there 2 make a crowd or support this. Step it up. Im always out there with my little boy.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt just got back from a little dip .... SAw a few low lows ...pretty dead though


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2009, 05:18 PM~14856604
> *Ttt just got back from a little dip .... SAw a few low lows ...pretty dead though
> *



did u go to clean the street???? na just plain rich. nobody shows up till later


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 23 2009, 04:50 PM~14856853
> *did u go to clean the street???? na just plain rich. nobody shows up till later
> *


i rolled out later in my burban ......still didnt see much ?


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

bump for some pics from this weekend


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wheres the pics.
was a good weekend uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

got some random pics from my phone from this weekend. long ass weekend. hung out and cruised till 230 -3am friday and saturday. had a real goodtime with everyone.













































cop came by at about 2 am to tell us to keep it moving... guess he got tired and kept moving. we were out there till about 3am.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lawn chairs at king and story... :biggrin:



























nuestro tiempo clean ass 66


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

camera phone... no flash


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

damn, like that? :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

THIS WAS FROM A LITTLE SHOW AT A CHURCH OFF HELLYER AND SENTER YESTERDAY THAT STARTED AT 6. DIDNT TAKE PICS CUZ SOMEONE ELSE HAD A REAL CAMERA. MY PHONE WAS GONNA DIE.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: to all the homeboys in San Jo keepin it live


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

bump for all those taht came out this weekend


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Heres some pics I have


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

And heres some more from the DUKES S.C. and VIEJITOS S.V. Summer Night Get Together


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2009, 03:37 PM~14927971
> *got some random pics from my phone from this weekend. long ass weekend. hung out and cruised till 230 -3am friday and saturday. had a real goodtime with everyone.
> 
> 
> ...


When Homie started hopping by the old golf course DAMN deja vu. had a good time friday 3:30 am been a minute since thats happend


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14932192
> *When Homie started hopping by the old golf course DAMN deja vu. had a good time friday 3:30 am been a minute since thats happend
> *


Im just glad my battery stayed in place :biggrin: Cant wait till next weekend.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

no one else has pics?


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2009, 08:46 AM~14934761
> *no one else has pics?
> *


They were all busy blowing brains lol


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 31 2009, 10:02 AM~14935492
> *They were all busy blowing brains lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 31 2009, 11:02 AM~14935492
> *They were all busy blowing brains lol
> *


AHH DAMN :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 31 2009, 11:02 AM~14935492
> *They were all busy blowing brains lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I had a great time!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 31 2009, 11:02 AM~14935492
> *They were all busy blowing brains lol
> *


 :roflmao: 


i had a great time chilling with you fellas


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 31 2009, 12:02 PM~14935492
> *They were all busy blowing brains lol
> *



Oh my mijo!!! Making me proud!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

BUMP FOC KP :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 1 2009, 02:01 PM~14949305
> *Oh my mijo!!!  Making me proud!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

ehh cabrones!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO SAN JO, THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN, IT GOT TO FUCKIN EXPENSIVE TO LIVE IN THE SOUTH BAY & THE FAMILIAS THAT COULDN'T AFFORD THE COST OF LIVING SAID FUCKIT, LET'S MOVE TO THE VALLEY LIKE MODESTO, TRACY, PATTERSON, TURLOCK, BLA,BLA,BLA, & BUY A BIG 2000sq FT HOUSE FOR A AFFORDABLE PRICE. THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN TO SAN JO. ALL THE BAD ASS LOW RIDERS THAT SAN JO HAD BACK IN THE DAYS, SAME THING , STRAIGHT TO THE VALLEY. DO I NEED TO SAY ANYMORE :uh: SO LET'S NOT TALK ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT ANYMORE & LET'S KILL THIS TOPIC ONCE & FOR ALL :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

are you guys down to ride
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 23 2009, 05:20 PM~14276428
> *DAMN....WHERE CAN I START?
> IT DIED ALONG TIME AGO....CRUZIN...
> YOU HEAR THE OTHER PERSON ASK YOU, WANA GO FOR A RIDE.....NA FOR WHAT? ITS TO DEAD. I SAY THE SAME THING.....
> ...


WE MAY RIDE VICLAS BUT WE ALL RIDE LOW IN THE BACK AND HIGH IN THE FRONT, CSMC IS DOWN !


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE IS DWN 4 WATEVR. LETS GET IT BACK ON N CRACKIN. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Sep 16 2009, 09:21 PM~15104139
> *FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO SAN JO, THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN, IT GOT TO FUCKIN EXPENSIVE TO LIVE IN THE SOUTH BAY & THE FAMILIAS THAT COULDN'T AFFORD  THE COST OF LIVING SAID FUCKIT, LET'S MOVE TO THE VALLEY LIKE MODESTO, TRACY, PATTERSON, TURLOCK, BLA,BLA,BLA, & BUY A BIG 2000sq FT HOUSE FOR A AFFORDABLE  PRICE. THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN TO SAN JO. ALL THE BAD ASS LOW RIDERS THAT SAN JO HAD BACK IN THE DAYS, SAME THING , STRAIGHT TO THE VALLEY. DO I NEED TO SAY ANYMORE :uh: SO LET'S NOT TALK ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT ANYMORE & LET'S KILL THIS TOPIC ONCE & FOR ALL :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: Not all of them. I think we still have some bad ass rides.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

X1965


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

x1968


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 12 2010, 03:15 PM~16872594
> *:dunno:  :dunno: Not all of them.  I think we still have some bad ass rides.
> *


NOT LIKE WE DID BACK IN THOSE OLD SAN JO DAYS :tears: :tears: :tears: BUT THAT'S THE PAST, SO THIS SUMMER, LET'S ALL TRY TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT & LET'S HAVE SOME FUN & LET'S CRUISE, MAY IT BE FRIDAY NIGHT, SATURDAY NIGHT, OR A SUNDAY AFTERNOON, WHATEVER. ALSO THERE'S MANY OF US THAT GOT SOME KIND OF "HONEY DO" LIST GOING ON AT HOME, IF YOU OWN A HOME OR YOU ARE MARRIED, YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT, SO IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT, COOL, & IF YOU CAN'T, AIN'T NO BIG THING. REMEMBER, IT'S ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 12 2010, 03:15 PM~16872594
> *:dunno:  :dunno: Not all of them.  I think we still have some bad ass rides.
> *


yup best beleive and more fine rides comen out. :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

:biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 12 2010, 02:15 PM~16872594
> *:dunno:  :dunno: Not all of them.  I think we still have some bad ass rides.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2010, 03:10 AM~16983264
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  
Actually, the quality of rides now are better than the quality 20 years ago.
There was just alot more out rolling the streets of SJ back then....just my opinion.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 24 2010, 09:04 AM~16985366
> *
> Actually, the quality of rides now are better than the quality 20 years ago.
> There was just alot more out rolling the streets of SJ back then....just my opinion.
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 24 2010, 09:04 AM~16985366
> *
> Actually, the quality of rides now are better than the quality 20 years ago.
> There was just alot more out rolling the streets of SJ back then....just my opinion.
> *


Very true statement John :thumbsup: I know when I was out every weekend it was in a 75 Stepside with a small system and 15" Zeniths, an all stock cutlass on Daytons or a primered down cutlass on 13" Z's only half ass lifted. Unless we were in one of ballin ass Joe's many rides. Same with many of my friends from back then, shit we were either in highschool or fresh out which for some of us was only 10-15 years ago. 

It was hard to dump $ in them like some can do (even now it's not always easy, especially with guys like CoastOne, SJSharx4, LoSanJoNate, EZMoney, ShopsLaggard putting out sick ass top notch street rides  That in my opinion step the game up to a whole other level :wow: hno: )

Honestly though, I would rather see a stock ride on rims rolling than a "show car" sitting in a garage waiting for the next show. They are fun to build, fun to show but even more fun to enjoy while out on King&Story, Santa Clara, Story&White. :nicoderm:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2010, 09:20 PM~16992792
> *Very true statement John :thumbsup: I know when I was out every weekend it was in a 75 Stepside with a small system and 15" Zeniths, an all stock cutlass on Daytons or a primered down cutlass on 13" Z's only half ass lifted. Unless we were in one of ballin ass Joe's many rides. Same with many of my friends from back then, shit we were either in highschool or fresh out which for some of us was only 10-15 years ago.
> 
> It was hard to dump $ in them like some can do (even now it's not always easy, especially with guys like CoastOne, SJSharx4, LoSanJoNate, EZMoney, ShopsLaggard putting out sick ass top notch street rides  That in my opinion step the game up to a whole other level :wow: hno: )
> ...


 :yes: Same here bro.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 24 2010, 11:40 PM~16993887
> *:yes: Same here bro.
> *


1 for show and 1 for go  :biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2010, 10:20 PM~16992792
> *Very true statement John :thumbsup: I know when I was out every weekend it was in a 75 Stepside with a small system and 15" Zeniths, an all stock cutlass on Daytons or a primered down cutlass on 13" Z's only half ass lifted. Unless we were in one of ballin ass Joe's many rides. Same with many of my friends from back then, shit we were either in highschool or fresh out which for some of us was only 10-15 years ago.
> 
> It was hard to dump $ in them like some can do (even now it's not always easy, especially with guys like CoastOne, SJSharx4, LoSanJoNate, EZMoney, ShopsLaggard putting out sick ass top notch street rides  That in my opinion step the game up to a whole other level :wow: hno: )
> ...


yup the homeboy Ralph wrote it best

"drive your shit, fuck a trailer. we street kings not trailer queens...." :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Mar 24 2010, 11:42 PM~16993896
> *1 for show and 1 for go   :biggrin:
> *


*Hell, show em and roll em!!!!  *


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 24 2010, 11:04 AM~16985366
> *
> Actually, the quality of rides now are better than the quality 20 years ago.
> There was just alot more out rolling the streets of SJ back then....just my opinion.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BronzeGod (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy shit! I havn't seen the Lustful Dream Beretta since like 93 or 94! I remember seeing that thing in a 1993 issue of Lowrider when I was a kid and I thought that car was badass! Does Tony King still own it? Anybody know?



> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 27 2009, 04:42 PM~14598291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BronzeGod_@Mar 25 2010, 09:09 PM~17003797
> *Holy shit! I havn't seen the Lustful Dream Beretta since like 93 or 94! I remember seeing that thing in a 1993 issue of Lowrider when I was a kid and I thought that car was badass! Does Tony King still own it? Anybody know?
> *


HE STILL OWNS IT :cheesy: HE WAS DRIVING IT ALL OVER THE PLACE LAST SEASON


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BronzeGod (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Mar 25 2010, 07:32 PM~17004005
> *HE STILL OWNS IT :cheesy: HE WAS DRIVING IT ALL OVER THE PLACE LAST SEASON
> *


Damn! Props to Tony, and that Carlos Lima paint job still looks good. I remember
it used to be white...and thats almost 20 years ago!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i was out there last saturday night with my 64.. where was everybody at??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 5 2010, 03:20 PM~17103018
> *i was out there last saturday night with my 64.. where was everybody at??
> *




:biggrin: told you no 1 would be out there












:uh: kinda sucks tho that i knew that and was correct


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 5 2010, 04:20 PM~17103018
> *i was out there last saturday night with my 64.. where was everybody at??
> *


Same here I saw only a few rides. I was out there til midnight with a hand ful of compas...even homies from Newark were down. They even went to the Bombs BBQ went home and came back!!! And all I could say was damn I thought there'd be hella rides rolling tonite.!! 

Lets's do this guys...we all want it so why don't we just do it...I see only a few die hards out there. We need to wake up this town with more than that!!! Remember we were the #1 Cruisin City in the Bay Area!!!! Let's Hold on to our Reputation!!! 

I'm Down!! For Bringing US Back!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

WHATS UP WITH CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND MAY 7 8 9 CRUZING OR NO??

MAY 2 WILL BE MOSLEY MAYWETHER FIGHT GOING TO BE ALL PISTO UP NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO DRIVE THE CAROOCH THAT NIGHT LOL :biggrin: 

T
T
T


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*I know what happened to San Jose - CHINOS!!!!!! I remember all my parents neighbors being Chicanos and now my Dad is surrounded by CHINOS !!!!!!!!

He fights with them over parking in front of his house. You can't go to Chuck E. Cheese with an escort of CHINOS.....*


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 6 2010, 10:03 AM~17111955
> *I know what happened to San Jose - CHINOS!!!!!! I remember all my parents neighbors being Chicanos and now my Dad is surrounded by CHINOS !!!!!!!!
> 
> He fights with them over parking in front of his house. You can't go to Chuck E. Cheese with an escort of CHINOS.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yup, *Little Saigon*, *Japan Town*. I'm not sure if there's a China Town, but there everywhere. :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Apr 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17105140
> *Same here I saw only a few rides. I was out there til midnight with a hand ful of compas...even homies from Newark were down. They even went to the Bombs BBQ went home and came back!!! And all I could say was damn I thought there'd be hella rides rolling tonite.!!
> 
> Lets's do this guys...we all want it so why don't we just do it...I see only a few die hards out there. We need to wake up this town with more than that!!! Remember we were the #1 Cruisin City in the Bay Area!!!! Let's Hold on to our Reputation!!!
> ...


people just need to start making calls. my cars down at the moment, should be out real soon, but when i had a car out it was the same deal. you make calls to see and ask people to roll, i bet youll get people out there. if you just roll out there and not get anyone together, you wont see much or things may not change. its up to the people with done cars...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 12:54 PM~17113884
> *people just need to start making calls. my cars down at the moment, should be out real soon, but when i had a car out it was the same deal. you make calls to see and ask people to roll, i bet youll get people out there. if you just roll out there and not get anyone together, you wont see much or things may not change. its up to the people with done cars...
> *


:thumbsup: This is true, anytime I get a call from Coast I get off my ass and try to make it out. Not that I got a finished ride to roll out in, just like kickin it with everyone. :happysad:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 6 2010, 01:07 PM~17114001
> *:thumbsup: This is true, anytime I get a call from Coast I get off my ass and try to make it out. Not that I got a finished ride to roll out in, just like kickin it with everyone.  :happysad:
> *


why you sold the 50?


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

should get something together .....i'm not in a club nor do i have a lowrider just yet but i'm a photographer and i love to shoot lowlows .......so anybody down for a cruise or a kickback let me know and i'll come out and snap hella shots ......also might be kinda far for some of you but Starting May 13th Thursday Night Downtown Pittsburg Show's ....usually bout 200-300 car's out tryin to get it bigger thys year so who's down ???? check out my Downtown Pittsburg post under shows & events .....took all those pics on that post


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

hey im a solo rider but im always down...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Give it another month, I know people are still working there cars .. :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin+Apr 6 2010, 01:14 PM~17114063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  im down to cruise my POS


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 01:54 PM~17113884
> *people just need to start making calls. my cars down at the moment, should be out real soon, but when i had a car out it was the same deal. you make calls to see and ask people to roll, i bet youll get people out there. if you just roll out there and not get anyone together, you wont see much or things may not change. its up to the people with done cars...
> *



Very well put Carlos. 

If your car is done and your friends car is done there is no reason why you could not give them a call to come out... Hell go pick up the guy whos car is not done... maybe he will try to get it done faster so he could be out rollin. My car is down also but i am workin on it. when my ride is done i will be ready to roll anywhere and anytime. until then just ridin shotgun...


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

oh ya..ill be out there im still working on my car but it will be out there this summer


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

With all the events coming up looks like it will be a good summer..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Apr 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17114142
> *With all the events coming up looks like it will be a good summer..
> *


yea the only problem, with the past 10 years people have gotten used to going straight home after the events... whats gotta happen to get them out on the street after the events?


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 01:32 PM~17114202
> *yea the only problem, with the past 10 years people have gotten used to going straight home after the events... whats gotta happen to get them out on the street after the events?
> *


give trophies :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 6 2010, 02:36 PM~17114222
> *give trophies :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 6 2010, 02:36 PM~17114222
> *give trophies :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm lol


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 03:32 PM~17114202
> *yea the only problem, with the past 10 years people have gotten used to going straight home after the events... whats gotta happen to get them out on the street after the events?
> *


Hopefully we see more people cruzing there rides this year…


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Not sure how the weather is going to be this weekend, I think pretty good.
Let's see who goes out Friday or Saturday. 
We might go to that little show at City College, if so, a cruise down Santa Clara sounds cool.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

We will see.


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 01:32 PM~17114202
> *yea the only problem, with the past 10 years people have gotten used to going straight home after the events... whats gotta happen to get them out on the street after the events?
> *



MORE SINGLE LADIES. :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Apr 6 2010, 03:13 PM~17114582
> *MORE SINGLE LADIES.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 6 2010, 02:27 PM~17114719
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Apr 6 2010, 03:13 PM~17114582
> *MORE SINGLE LADIES.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL PUT RIGHT THERE MARCOS.. :thumbsup: 
AGREED 100%


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 22 2010, 07:59 AM~17269146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait.


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Apr 6 2010, 02:13 PM~17114582
> *MORE SINGLE LADIES.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482










*EAST SIDE RIDERS
CHICANOS PRIDE
DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY
Patróns Car Club
LUXURIOUS
ANTIGUOS
CHEVITOS
GOODTIMES
BLVD. KINGS
INDIVIDUALS
DROPPED81
CALI LIFE
MADDHOPPR
NOKTUNAL
EXCANDALOW
SOCIOS
UNIQUES
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
INSPIRATIONS
OFFICIAL
AZTECAS
EMINENCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
DUKE'S NO.CAL
AZTEC CREATIONS
USO
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS*


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17414974
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482
> 
> 
> ...


  

T
T
T


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=

:biggrin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://vimeo.com/9254720
so we dont live in the past,it will never be like this....but we can do only what we can do to keep the movement alive  when you hear i aint going out because its dead, will sorry to say but you make it what it is today...ive been having blvd nights last 10 years. why? do i keep doing it? because of you :biggrin: people spend so much time and hard work into there rides to sit @ home while you take the stock ride out... :nono: get out there and show it off.  there will be another cruize 4th of july weekend sat is the main date....feel free to join everyone and get your butt out there :biggrin: 
SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM is the main day
SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482

im not the best speller but you get the point :angry:


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

Is the cruise sat night gonna stay on white or is it gonna get taken back to king or Santa. clara


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W62S_@Jun 24 2010, 03:08 PM~17877509
> *Is the cruise sat night gonna stay on white or is it gonna get taken back to king or Santa. clara
> *


normally people take it back to Santa Clara st


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

originally was on white rd


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Jun 24 2010, 08:41 PM~17879942
> *originally was on white rd
> *


yup it would be nice if it stays there, but really dont matter as long as your out there


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 24 2010, 06:59 PM~17880129
> *yup it would be nice if it stays there, but really dont  matter as long as your  out there
> *


true dat


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17880129
> *yup it would be nice if it stays there, but really dont  matter as long as your  out there
> *


That's true but, there's no freeway on White for the cops to make us get on. 
It was bad ass on White but, wherever it is, is better than keeping the rides in the garage....................not the daily rides.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight+Jun 24 2010, 07:41 PM~17879942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAH IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE US TAKING BOTH LANES IN BOTH DIRECTIONS LIKE THE ORIGINAL BLVD NIGHTS WE NEED TO AT LEAST TRY IT BEFORE WE SHOOT DOWN TOWN  :biggrin: WHO'S WITH IT :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 25 2010, 12:40 AM~17882191
> *YAH IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE US TAKING BOTH LANES IN BOTH DIRECTIONS LIKE THE ORIGINAL BLVD NIGHTS WE NEED TO AT LEAST TRY IT BEFORE WE SHOOT DOWN TOWN   :biggrin:  WHO'S WITH IT  :dunno:
> *







*ITS GONNA BE ON * :biggrin: 








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541421
few weeks away


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

maybe we need to plan a path to downtown for blvd nights, meet at sjb parking lot until they make us leave then everyone do down white road to alumn rock then down alumn rock at the parking lot on 7th where lucky use to be, then head downtown. that way we are not scattered everywhere. it will look nices and make our presence known. after they start tripn off down town we can go to king and story to the target.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

whos down for a cruise tomorrow?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

SJDEUCE said:


> whos down for a cruise tomorrow?


tomorrow or tonight?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Cali-Stylz said:


> tomorrow or tonight?


tomorrow around 1ish


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:im down


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Cali-Stylz said:


> tomorrow or tonight?


bringin out the lecab tonite??? :run:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

see you guys out there!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

We are tryin to do it, next week is fathers day i doubt anyone will be out there but the week after ill be out there


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

SJDEUCE said:


> We are tryin to do it, next week is fathers day i doubt anyone will be out there but the week after ill be out there


 ill be there! we were at target after you left finally got to swang my shit :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

we need more people out there!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

pics from freddy alfaro


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Coast One said:


> bringin out the lecab tonite??? :run:


If I would have seen this earlier then I might have


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

You know I hate to give you compliments because you start getting all head swollen but that duce was looking :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hope to see you guys at saturdays cruise night uffin:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

hella cool cruising yesterday


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


looks like he was mergin behind you??:happysad:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


DONT LOOK LEFT DONT LOOK LEFT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

here you go quick flyer for saturday


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

ttmft


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

408models said:


> looks like he was mergin behind you??:happysad:


Yea to get him some :boink: hno:


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

Monday morning May 30th, one of our members Pepe's son was shot and killed in Milpitas. His son left behind a wife and 6 young children the youngest being only a couple months old. Pepe buried his son already and had to paid for most of that already. His son's wife had to move out of her house and is living with family temporarily. She needs to find a place to live soon and it is very difficult by herself and 6 young children. We are going to have a little get together this Friday at Pizza Jacks to help Pepe and his family out. A lot of people in San Jose know Pepe and what kind of person he is. He has helped other clubs with car washes and fundraisers when they were in similar positions. Please come out this Friday and donate whatever you can to help Pepe and his daughter-in-law. We will be there at 6:30 til whenever they close. Again, PLEASE come out and help.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

it would of been better to make it earlier, like @ sunset the take a cruise after, 10:3o is late


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we can take a cruise there :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Goin anywhere in the low low is cruising


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SOME OLD SCHOOL VIDEO OF THE SAN JO NOR CAL SCENE.*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup san jo homies.... i heared theres gonna be a cruise out there in your hoods later on tonight?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

IT WAS FUN... THANKS FOR HAVING US


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Great turn out! Had fun, and looking forward to the next one!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a real good time going there an coming back


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

SICK!


----------



## SJCRUZR (Jun 23, 2011)

eastside SAN JO where the real homeboys be at....real ****** be in oakland fool....respresenting that Big Time SAN JO Northern Califaz


----------



## SJPLAYA09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hell yeah.....Lets get San Jo Cruizin' back !!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is our event in SJ in less then 2 weeks family....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

DRIVE-IN NITE THIS SUNDAY AFTER THE SUNDAY BBQ'S AT CAPITOL DRIVE-IN


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wat sunday bbq's


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone going cruizin tonight? i got the new issue #62 for sale and ill be at the W later


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

New issue of wat? Wats cracking today


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE #62


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/styles/LayItLow/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OK FELLAS WE WILL BE SERVING ALL THE FOOD FROM 1-3 SO GET THERE EARLY CUASE PARKING WILL BE LIMITED SEE U THERE PEACE!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/308792-east-side-rider-carclub-6-annual-b-b-q.html​


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SJDEUCE said:


> OK FELLAS WE WILL BE SERVING ALL THE FOOD FROM 1-3 SO GET THERE EARLY CUASE PARKING WILL BE LIMITED SEE U THERE PEACE!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/308792-east-side-rider-carclub-6-annual-b-b-q.html​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

SJ ALL DAY WE STILL HERE....


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Eddie-Money said:


> *SOME OLD SCHOOL VIDEO OF THE SAN JO NOR CAL SCENE.*


:thumbsup:


----------

